# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] WTB FFXIV Shadowbringers Pre-order Code (US)

## Manwithoutaname

WTB FFXIV Shadowbringers Pre-order Code (US). Willing to pay via Paypal and trade first with person with good forum history.

----------

